# Where to get a Soloist Carbon Seatpost?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i just purchased a 2004 Soloist Team frame. it does not come with the seatpost. where can i get one at a reasonable price?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

ouch. if you're looking for carbon, it's about 100$ US on ebay. Cervelo website is 150 or thereabouts I believe. 

ebay is probably your best bet... or local, but I don't think the prices vary much. I hope you got a steal on that frame.


----------

